# mixing rat breeds ane introducing new rats?



## ladyg110 (Nov 22, 2009)

hiya, i posted a few weeks ago, and was advised by the lovely people of this board that it would be good for my rat if i got her a companion. I am hoping to get a really friendly one, as my one is terribly nervous due to past treatment and we can't handle her, and today, in the pet shop we came across a beautiful female rat who my mum was stroking, she is nice and big like our rat and very friendly- really perfect... But then the sales assistant in the shop said we wouldn't be able to put her with our rat because our rat is a fancy rat, and this one is a dumbo rat... When we asked why, she said 'they might not get on', but she clearly didn't seem to know what she was talking about, and when we got home we looked on the internet, and that says that the only difference between them is their ears? So, do you think these two girls could be friends? Or would their breeds mean it isn't possible? Also, I am new to keeping rats, so could you please tell me how i would introduce them? I am anticipating it being quite difficult because our rat won't allow us to handle her. I know i need to try and introduce them on mutual ground, but how do i go about it? Thanks in advance for your advice  Ashley x p.s sorry about any errors ane my lack of paragraphs, i'm on my phone internet and its rubbish x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Aaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrgggghhhh thats better sorry but these pet shop experts really bug me, thats as stupid as saying you can only keep rats together if they are the same colour. Im no expert but Ive introduced a few ratties to my group and Ive had some excellent advice. Basically you will need to quarantine the new rats so they dont pass on any nasty viruses and when that is over the best place to intro them is in a small carrier, there may be a few scuffles but unless there is blood drawn then dont interfere. Before you put them back in the big cage you need to remove any smell of your original rat, clean it thoroughly and maybe wipe it down with something like vannilla essence. Its a good idea to get two rats then if you loose one you arent in this position again. Have you considered rescueing rats, there are quite a few rescuers and breeders on here, that would be a much better source than a pet shop. You will probably find that your rat calms down an awful lot when you get more rats, they seem to calm down one they know they have ratty company.


----------



## emihawk (Jul 16, 2010)

I agree with everything thedogsmother said, however I just thought I'd add that if you don't have a carrier you can always do it in your bathtub. Whatever happens, best of luck!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

ARGH I can give a little guess at which pet shop it is too >.< Idiots...they tried to tell me that rubbish too. Better tell my two dumbo boys curled up with 4 topears!
There's no such thing as different 'breeds' of rat, just different varieties, they're all the same inside. If you're new to rats, you should join a forum like Fancy Rats UK, you will find EVERYTHING you could possibly need to know!

Btw where do you live? I have a couple of girls in foster that need homes 

Edit: argh London lol >.< nevermind then, there's no way I can get them down there!


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

when you're on proper internet lol do a search on here for introducing threads there's plenty of them and on fancyrats forum.

quick answer to intro is, anywhere that isn't the cage.
usual play time area is good as long as it's small and enclosed an you can lean over easily or sit in with them (i use my upstairs landing, block the stairs off with a 3 ft board).
so floor of small room or cordoned off area, table, bed (if you have someone else on teh other side to help you lol) bath tub etc.

mind rats can jump 2ft (or more) straight up, so be ready for houdini attempts.

to begin with intro new rat to old while its in a box/carrier, there might be a bit of nipping going on but that's normal behaviour 'through things', once they're bored of exploring the box, open it and (as long as you've easy access to get your hand in) leave the new rat to come out n it's own and let old rat go in. only intravene if they fight when you can't see what they are doing. rat fights sound horrible but unless there is an open gash or LOADS of blood, it's just squabbling and nothing to worry about.
if they don't get on straight away try it every day until they get used to each other, sort out pecking orders etc then you can put the babies in with your current ratty.

If you need any more help and advice  that's what we're here for.

as with your old rats behaviour, how long have you had her? is she a rescue or did you buy her new.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

ladyg110 said:


> hiya, i posted a few weeks ago, and was advised by the lovely people of this board that it would be good for my rat if i got her a companion. I am hoping to get a really friendly one, as my one is terribly nervous due to past treatment and we can't handle her, and today, in the pet shop we came across a beautiful female rat who my mum was stroking, she is nice and big like our rat and very friendly- really perfect... *But then the sales assistant in the shop said we wouldn't be able to put her with our rat because our rat is a fancy rat, and this one is a dumbo rat...* When we asked why, she said 'they might not get on', but she clearly didn't seem to know what she was talking about, and when we got home we looked on the internet, and that says that the only difference between them is their ears? So, do you think these two girls could be friends? Or would their breeds mean it isn't possible? Also, I am new to keeping rats, so could you please tell me how i would introduce them? I am anticipating it being quite difficult because our rat won't allow us to handle her. I know i need to try and introduce them on mutual ground, but how do i go about it? Thanks in advance for your advice  Ashley x p.s sorry about any errors ane my lack of paragraphs, i'm on my phone internet and its rubbish x


A dumbo rat *is* a fancy rat, rats come in varieties,not breeds. We have a group of top eared living with 2 dumbos & 1 dumbo & 1 top eared together & they get along fine. Why don't they train these people to dispense proper advice?
Good luck with the intros


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I just remembered another important thing, when you put them into the actual cagemake sure there are no places likely to become hot spots, what I mean is , if there is a wheel they might fight over it or an igloo or whatever, so initially I would just put food bowls, water bottles and hammocks. It will look very boring but its less likely to cause fights.


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> I just remembered another important thing, when you put them into the actual cagemake sure there are no places likely to become hot spots, what I mean is , if there is a wheel they might fight over it or an igloo or whatever, so initially I would just put food bowls, water bottles and hammocks. It will look very boring but its less likely to cause fights.


has this happened with yours?

it's not something i've experienced but then i've had THE BEST alpha rats in christendom! barring the kawai our currentone, but then we know better that to introduce to her as alpha lol 
I can see the above happening with her on EVERYTHING!

good advice.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

owieprone said:


> has this happened with yours?
> 
> it's not something i've experienced but then i've had THE BEST alpha rats in christendom! barring the kawai our currentone, but then we know better that to introduce to her as alpha lol
> I can see the above happening with her on EVERYTHING!
> ...


Before Bitsy was castrated he was a complete and utter monster and he started a huge fight over access to an igloo that he decided was his, he is castrated now, but if I intro any rats I always take away any hot spots like that. Its what mouse people reccomend when introing mice so I do it with the rats too.


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

Someone better tell Benny he's not allowed in with top eared rats...










....especially considering he's spending the week with two lovely top eared girls!

My suggestion...walk out of the shop and dont go back in. I wouldn't buy a rat from a pet shop anyway, they are rarely handled (if ever), and often take a while to tame. Plus your money goes into the horrendous breeding practises (keeping mum and babies in tiny tubs in racks).

To see how your average pet shop rat is raised, read this:
Fancy Rats • View topic - Visit to a rodent farm (with pics!)

Much better to go to a rescue or responsible breeder (email [email protected] for a list).


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> Someone better tell Benny he's not allowed in with top eared rats...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg its so obvious that this picture has been altered, everybody knows that top eared rats and dumbo rats implode when kept together.


----------

